# Problème pour copier un fichier sur clé USB



## clemju001 (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite mettre un film sur ma clé USB mais le fichier semble trop volumineux puisque j'ai un message d'erreur lorsque je tente de l'insérer : (ma clé fait 8 Go et le film 4Go, qualité DVD.)
J'ai le message suivant : impossible de terminer l'opération car une erreur inattendue sest produite code derreur 0
Est-il possible malgré tout de copier ce film sur la clé ?


----------



## Oizo (19 Mars 2011)

Je pense que ton fichier doit dépasser les 4 Go, même si c'est de peu, et si la clé est formatée en FAT32, tout ce qui dépasse 4 Go n'est pas géré par ce format.


----------



## clemju001 (19 Mars 2011)

Bonjour et merci de la réponse.

Oui en effet le fichier fait 4,6Go donc > 4Go

Il y a un moyen pour le transférer quand même sur la clé de 8Go ? Merci encore


----------



## moebius80 (19 Mars 2011)

si c'est de mac à mac, tu formates en en Mac OS etendu


----------



## nikolos74 (19 Mars 2011)

Salut à vous,

J'ai effectivement le même problème que celui cité au début, et mon problème vient aussi du fait de vouloir lire (donc copier un fichier), en l'occurence sur une X-Box360 (donc "Windows).
Car lorsque l'on formate et Mac os, le DD n'est pas reconnu par la X-Box ou autre composante Windows.
Alors je me joins à la première question comment faire pour copier de gros fichier sans avoir ce fameux Bug code errreur 0, pour qu'il soit lu sur un autre support que Mac ??

Par avance merci de vos réponses

Nico


----------



## clemju001 (19 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

J'ai donc effacé les données de ma clé USB en remplaçant le format MS-DOS par Mac OS étendu. J'ai enfin réussi à mettre le fichier de 4,6Go sur ma clé. Mon problème est résolu merci


----------



## nikolos74 (19 Mars 2011)

Ce qui serait super c'est de savoir comment faire pour pouvoir ensuite les lire sur une autre interface. Mais à priori de ce que j'ai pu lire ici et là, ce serait un Bugg de la version 10.6.6 ??


----------



## Oizo (19 Mars 2011)

nikolos74 a dit:


> Ce qui serait super c'est de savoir comment faire pour pouvoir ensuite les lire sur une autre interface. Mais à priori de ce que j'ai pu lire ici et là, ce serait un Bugg de la version 10.6.6 ??



Non c'est lié au format FAT32, essaye avec une clé USB sur un PC Windows de copier un fichier de plus de 4 Go, tu auras le même soucis si elle est formatée en FAT32. La solution est un formatage NTFS sur le PC, problème, le Mac ne le reconnaîtra qu'en lecture, pour écrire dessus un petit utilitaire est nécessaire (voir ici par exemple), mais l'écriture va être lente...


----------



## nikolos74 (19 Mars 2011)

Merci beaucoup je vais essayer de m'y employer...

Je vous tiens au jus....


A Plus.

Nico


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2011)

Une autre solution possible et simple est de fragmenter le fichier en portions plus petites (ici, deux parties de deux GB environ chacunes).


----------



## samuel57350 (25 Octobre 2014)

clemju001 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite mettre un film sur ma clé USB mais le fichier semble trop volumineux puisque j'ai un message d'erreur lorsque je tente de l'insérer : (ma clé fait 8 Go et le film 4Go, qualité DVD.)
> J'ai le message suivant : impossible de terminer l'opération car une erreur inattendue sest produite code derreur 0
> Est-il possible malgré tout de copier ce film sur la clé ?



oui la solution est simple vous devez formater votre clé usb en format ExFAT


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2014)

Ou, si elle est destinée uniquement au monde OS X, en HFS+.


----------



## PDD (26 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous,
Je voudrais transférer un film de 20 minutes (20 G) qui est sur mon Mac sur le pc de mon fils, si je formate ma clé de 64 G en NTFS avec mon utilitaire de disque cela va fonctionner si j'ai bien compris?


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2014)

Si tu as installé un logiciel qui permet à ton Mac d'écrire sur des volumes NTFS, oui. Sinon, non.

Mieux vaut formater en ExFAT.


----------



## pascalformac (26 Décembre 2014)

ou passer par le partage de fichiers
comme expliqué dans l'aide mac
(SMB poiur windows)

en passant , 20 mns 20 Gigas c'est bizarre


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2014)

20 GB en CIFS/SMB, ça prendra un peu de temps. Et il faut être sur le même réseau, de préférence...


----------



## PDD (27 Décembre 2014)

Merci, je vais formater en exFat et essayer. Sinon cela peut se faire par BT les deux ordinateurs étant proches je suppose?


----------



## PDD (28 Décembre 2014)

J'ai formaté en exFat et le fichier s'est sans problème copié sur la clé, il ne me reste plus qu'a voir si cela va se copier sur le pc de mon fils.
Y a t-il un inconvénient à travailler en exFat avec un Mac?


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2014)

Aucun. Du moins, je n'en vois pas.


----------



## Herogei (4 Février 2016)

Donc le meilleur moyen pour avoir un format universel si je comprends bien c'est le Exfat ? 

Compatible Mac à parti de OSX 10.6 et Windows à partir de 7.
Et aucune limite de taille pour les transferts ( pas de bloquage à 4go)

C'est bien ça ? 

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide et vos réponses.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Février 2016)

Herogei a dit:


> Donc le meilleur moyen pour avoir un format universel si je comprends bien c'est le Exfat ?
> 
> Compatible Mac à parti de OSX 10.6 et Windows à partir de 7.
> Et aucune limite de taille pour les transferts ( pas de bloquage à 4go)
> ...


Salut

Exact.


----------



## Herogei (4 Février 2016)

Merci beaucoup !!!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (4 Février 2016)

Pas de quoi.


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2016)

C’est à peu près ça : il y a une limite mais elle est très élevée et le support d’ExFat existe dès XP SP3 (voire SP2) ; pour Snow Leopard, il faut la 10.6.5 au moins.


----------

